# How cool is your spouse?



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm a little like Warren Miller, a 14-year old trapped in a 47 year old body, except Warren's like 80. 

Anyway, my wife has put up with my childish obsessions with surfing, skateboarding, climbing, biking, skiing, snowboarding, blah, blah for 25 years, including 8 years before we were married. She's always fully supportive of me taking off across the country with friends or alone, buying new stuff, cobbing together bikes from spare parts. This year the whole family did a great trip. She tries almost anything, with or without me pushing her (she never did like ice climbing), and is at least tenaciously competent. 

This pic sort of summed up how cool she really is. She's trying an impromptu teeter in the backyard (on the bike my son eventually "stole" from her). The pic also shows my hippie van (she insisted I look at it while driving by and I drove it away 1/2 hr later), and a few random chunks of wood leftover from a trail project, which now make up an ever changing variety of stunts in the yard.

So how cool is your s.o.?


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Just as cool as yours, and with the scars to prove it.
How's being "forced" to take the summer off, surf in Indo for a couple months, bike in OR and CO for a couple weeks, spending our evenings wrenching on bikes in the garage, etc.

Eric/ 42 year old trapped in a 14 year old body, or was that mind?


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*My girlfriend is my ridding buddy*

She rides almost as much as I do and keep up with most of my male friends. Its pretty cool when you can ride with your girl friend and shes not slowing thins down. She understands my need for expensive parts and such but I justify it by not doing anything else I blow the whole wad on bike stuff. No golf or skies or anything. She would probably get ticked off if I took off for a week riding but only because she whould want to come too.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

sounds like you got a good one. anytime you can get a woman to tolerate the **** we pull for more than ten years you know you better hang on tight. mine isn't quite so adventurous anymore but still lets me be almost as stupid as i require to "feel alive" and push myself to new levels. case in point i just did white rim trail as a one day ride. by myself. never even been on it before. before i did it we both agreed it would not be wise to do alone. i think she pretty much knew i would do it anyway and never said negative word one. like "don't be stupid please don't do this."


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*My wife rocks*

My addictions include not only biking but also playing bass in a hard rock band, oh and we practice in my house. Somehow she puts up with me. The endless "discussions" on bikes, tires and other bits and pieces. The hours I spend riding every weekend and some nights.The nights I spend finding the parts and fixing, the money I spend on parts. Like Radair, I took the family out to UT for a vacation this spring, of course because of the hiking 

She loves to ride when we can get out together, however rare that may happen. The last few times we've ridden she's taken nasty spills. She gets back up and continues on.

John


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*She Rocks*

My wife rocks.

Not only is she insanely hot  (no, seriously), she puts up with my obsession - adventure racing. Some highlights:

- I have 5 sports to buy gear for;
- She's come to expect hearing 'oops' when the visa statement comes;
- You call it a garage, I call it a gear room. Besides, we've got a perfectly good driveway for parking the car.
- My training group meets at 5:30am, alarm goes off @ 4:45.
- Vacation = racing

4 years, and still goin'...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

He supports my bike habit. He's built trails for me (and everyone else) and taken me to far away places to ride (From Canada to Italy). Can't complain about that one!


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Where are you guys finding these women? If you know of any in Boise, Idaho...please send 'em to me. I hate riding alone.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I didn't find a woman...


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

*My wife? Yeah, she's a keeper.*

We started mtn biking together on day 1 of our relationship.

She asked me if I wanted to have a mtb honeymoon.

7 of 8 wedding aniv. have been mtb trips and the one we missed she said whe would have rather been biking.

She sits on my rear wheel and heckles me until I make a mistake and she goes for the pass.

She takes over my singlespeed and suggests that I get one for myself...yepper, I think she's a keeper!

AN, 35 year old in a 65 year old body.

Here's my girl 32:17 full rigid!


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

AlloyNipples said:


> She sits on my rear wheel and heckles me until I make a mistake and she goes for the pass.
> 
> She takes over my singlespeed and suggests that I get one for myself...yepper, I think she's a keeper!


haha! that's too funny. I hear what you're saying, and it's great to have my companion right behind (or in front) of me. I introduced her to riding only two years ago and shortly after she's tackling my lines and sticking them. gotta love it. She's moved to UT for a job and I'm soon to follow but she's taken possession of my Big hit and has started riding that 40 lb beast up the mountains more than her NRS! 

3 weeks after she moves to SLC she wins her age group in the Widowmaker race up Snowbird mountain. the best part is.. she picked ME up at a grocery store of all places! So now I get to have a mtn bike wedding/honeymoon/vacations.. yada yada.
sorry to brag but I'm so happy I have to gloat when I get a chance.
ride on!


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

well i think she's pretty cool. the boys have chewed up pretty much of all her riding time for the past 4-5 years, but she did do a DH race just before we left ireland, and as the kids get older she'll be back on and shreddin' it.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Honey, I need a new bike....*

sort of..again. however, it's the laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssstttttttttttttt ]bike[/COLOR] I'll ever need. Really! 

She's a sweetie and lets me get another. Jim (19 & trapped in 57-year-old casing)


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Rob I think it's more impressive that she puts up with the brain damage from all the frozen rubber you have had slung at you.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool:

She likes it rough and likes to go down!!!


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Lidarman...is that pic from somewhere local?


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*I didn't find her, I made her*



BelaySlave said:


> Where are you guys finding these women? If you know of any in Boise, Idaho...please send 'em to me. I hate riding alone.


When I first met her, she had never rode a mountain bike. Lot's of patience and many crashes later, she can keep up with me and my friends. (Faster than some of them).


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

ibmkidIII said:


> Hey Lidarman...is that pic from somewhere local?


 The "kidney blender"* on the Southboundary trail, Taos, NM.

* I call it the kidney blender because I had to ride down that with a lacerated kidney during the 2003 GITA gathering.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah...I've heard the stories from at least two eye witnesses. Peeing koolaid....I can only imagine. 

Yet to ride in NM...need to get down there.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Yup my wife is cool too... and I made her as well.*

When we met she hasn't ridden a bike in 30 years... now she's right behind me or in front of me just pushing it. She's 55 I'm 41 and we both love riding. We also have a business in White Rock BC . We deliver groceries and parcels to the elderly here and whoever wants anything delivered, by bicycles and trailers only, no motor vehicles what so ever.
We ride the streets with our street converted mtn bikes, and the trails with our good bikes.
I do not own a vehicle here and nor do I want one as I don't have a use for one.
Here is a pic of my wife on the rails trail taken last year before we moved out here.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

No wife here either  
My husband is the most generous, patient man I've known (good complement to me He's put up with my obsessions from soccer, basketball, mtn biking and now dirtbiking and willingly and happily stays with the kids so I can ride when I do. Of course, that's a two way street- he plays soccer just as frequently as I ride.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

My girlfriend is really cool. My girlfriend was only into riding on pavement until this summer. We went looking at bikes together and picked up a Fisher 3+ and she loves it. I took her on single track trails in Calgary, and at first she would walk down the steeper sections and it took a while for her confidence to build up. The learning curve was quick and soon we were riding in the Mountains outside of Calgary, progressing to more technical trails everytime out. 

I thought she might be ready for a pretty technical trail called "Jumping Pound Ridge" by Calgary. Well, I forgot just how technical it could be and the trail consists of rooty and rocky switchbacks going up and for most of the way back down. My girlfriend did well considering the conditions of the trail and had to walk down some sections and she was having trouble navigating the switchbacks on the way down and eventually bailed and was fairly scratched up. My baby was discouraged and I gave her a hug and some encouragement and she rode the rest of the 10kms back to the trailhead without a complaint. 

Now that is cool.


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Just turned 53*

Wednesday at Kingdom Trails in VT.

After 30 years I guest you would have to call her a keeper.
Chris


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*I win.*

Mine is the coolest.  
4 years ago I tried to show her how to go up a curb, she went OTB and ended up w/ a fat lip and some tears. Up until that point, I was only surfing and she was just a gym rat. Wow, things are a tad different now. We've been married 6 years and she/we started riding seriously a little over 3 years ago.

Her first love is now singlespeeding. This year she finished the grueling SoCal event called the VisionQuest. 52 miles 11,500' vertical blah blah. She's the 1st woman ever to finish on a singlespeed in 6:26 or something. She did it riding rigid running 32x20. Oh yes, she finished only 2:15 ahead of me. 









She also races XC. Last year she took 1st in state in Sport 19-29. This year, just took state in Expert 19-29. This was AmCup 3 up at Big Bear in late August. How can she smile knowing she's got 24 more miles to go? (she's number #32)









So I bought her a Bullit as a "heavy duty trail bike." Her Superlight was taking too much damage on our trips. Coincidentally, I convinced her to do the 12 Hours of Downhill at Big Bear this August too. 11 runs total for her and very good times.









She's also can't wait for our trips. Here she is killing it in So. Utah on her single.









At Sea Otter this year, she took 4th in the sport/expert womens SS xc race. the day before, all the crazy norcalers showed us Demo Forest. Had her 1st teeter experience there. Sweet!









Last May, we hit Moab and she had a blast.









A great wife, a great teacher, and a great friend.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

It's kind of hard to describe how cool my wife is. She puts up with me and my silly purchases and ranting of bikes, where I'd build this trail or that trail as we're on a hike through the woods(gotta do that when you have a baby), and having mulitple bikes(her and I). Biking honeymoon to Tsali. First road trip to the Black Hills for some singletrack goodness. On a whim trips to Colorady for the same. Yep, my SO rocks my world alright.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*My Stoker is Swell! Mandatory Fruita content*

Got my wife a tandem ATB instead of an engagement ring 11 years ago (her choice, really). Got a new Ventana El Con Quistador de Montanas on our 10th anniversary (5" rear, 7" front travel, smooooth), again, her choice!

But the Stoker has pushed me up and down trails in Moab, Fruita (hi Troy, Sarah, Kevin, JD, Jon! and all) Phoenix, Sedona, Brian Head, Jackson Hole, Bootleg, Black Hills, Sun Valley, Maah da Hey, Crested Butte, Laramie Range on and on......epic 100 mile rides, races, things I would have pulled over and given up on if I was by myself, but she motivates.

That's a line of tandems (we are one of them, there) on Joe's Ridge, Fruita, CO well if the photo attaches correctly. By the way, we can clean alot of the step ups and small drops on rides such as Horsethief Bench that folks have been 'cheater rocking'. Really.


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep, my wife's cool. She gave me the green light to get a new frame for next season. Oh, and she likes to ride to.


----------



## tmb (Feb 16, 2004)

*Outstanding*

Two years ago, I got the best x-mas gift ever. My wife surprised me w/ a 5 day trip to Austin to pick up my new Hammerhead. For someone from Mich, there is nothing better than 65deg & sunny on New Years day, 5+ hours on the bike w/ the guys from HH, Shiner Boch and bbq afterwards. It was a completly solo trip, I didn't have hurry back to fit family-time into the vaction. All I had to do was ride,ride,ride. I smile every time I think of that trip.
This spring, it was a 4-day'er to Pisgah(Alloy Nipples makes a great tour guide). Another solo trip, no worrying if the kids are driving her nuts at the campground, just ride.
Just got back from a weekend in Northern Mi.(39 & raining-rode anyways) w/ the fellas(Rubber-side Down, fancy seeing you here).
In two weeks, she'll be playing support crew for me at the Iceman Cometh. It just never ends.
Guess I had better give her a kiss when I get home from work.
T


----------



## jcpace (Oct 14, 2004)

*perspective*



<narlus> said:


> We are to blame because our culture has come to value two qualities above all else: "cheap", and "more".


Yes. God help us. No really.


----------



## jcpace (Oct 14, 2004)

*cool*

This is definitely one of the coolest threads I've seen on here yet. Wow. You guys (and gals of course) have it good. I hope I never forget that I do too. And for us who do forget, it's time to remember. Man, she's awesome!


----------



## pedalAZ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Not cool at all*

She absolutely resents every minute I spend on the bike, at the shop, on line, or otherwise associated with cycling, whether mountain or road. She has no interest in the sport whatosever. My son, now 11, who has a decent hardtail, hates MTB, too, because he has crashed few times, and won't go out again.

Given that one of my two other favorite sports is whitewater kayaking, which may be worse, I have a real situation on my hands here. My other favorite is competitive swimming which she also won't do.

So, how is it that everyone posting here has these cool spouses/SO's that ride? My wife hates the sport, hates the people I associate with, and resents me for enjoying it.

It doesn't even matter when I ride, there is always something I am giving up to go, Saturdays, Sundays, weeknights, you name it. If I ride during work hours, it is our income I am giving up. It's a no win deal.

The fact that I am staying healthy and sane merits nothing.

As sung by the Notorious Cherry Bombs on their new country CD, "How can you kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long?"


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*The two of them share my passion!*

Haaaa they are both great and there's always one of the two riding with me. One is so happy once we hit the trails, she just goes everywhere I go, not talking much, concentrating on the trail but having a great time. She likes to go fast and never wants the ride to end. I ride less often with the other, an older relationship but I still love to take her for a fast ride. She's very skinny and light so she likes smoother trails. They both make head turns their way, enjoy a beating now and then, and both are made of aluminium and... 

Seriously everyone, you all give me hope that, someday, I'll meet miss Gerous! 

I never had problems with girlfriends and my bike passion, but never had one that ride further than a quick run to the videostore or something. It's not the end of the world but someone who wont ride with me will see me a lot less. Every week-end, a few days a week after work and let's not forget the few 3-4 days bike trips in Burke VT, Mont-Sainte-Anne each year...

And hearing me talk all the time about my adventure of the day with my riding buddies, talking about bikes, about components, about that nice rock in the Jedi trail, about how beautiful the view was on top of Bromont on that nice autumn afternoon (altough I now carry my digital camera) can be boring for someone who doesn't share the passion. Of course, when I come back in town with blood pissing from my leg, arms scratched from that trail that goes through a raspberry field, dead mosquitos caught in the sweat and mud still on my face, some people don't understand why we love it so much.

My best riding buddy has troubles with the purchase of his new 3000$ CAD bike, his girlfriend just cannot conceive that a bike worth that much even exists. "Go at Walmart, it's the same thing as my brother's 230$ bike and that's where he got it!" It doesn't seem to make a difference if he talks about carbon fiber, tubeless wheels, SPV, difference in the geometry or weight, for her, it's two wheels, pedals and an unconfortable saddle. I gave him the permission to talk about me and my 5000$ bike that's heavier than his... I'm sure she'll just run out of air or say something like "That's why he doesn't have a girlfriend!"

Maybe I should start racing because on the local trails, I only see a few guys, birds, trees, rocks and such things.  Do any of your spouses have young sisters?


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

*PedalAZ needs some comfort about his MTBiking.*

PedalAZ looks like someone needs a hug... come on... feeling better?... your family doesn't hate you... they're just not as 'extreme' as you... now you can cry on my shoulder as much as you feel you need to.

Come you other guys, group hug.

This 'family' will always love you for your MTBiking.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

jonowee said:


> PedalAZ looks like someone needs a hug... come on... feeling better?... your family doesn't hate you... they're just not as 'extreme' as you... now you can cry on my shoulder as much as you feel you need to.
> 
> Come you other guys, group hug.
> 
> This 'family' will always love you for your MTBiking.


 Can I have one too? I feel so lonely... 

OK, better now.


----------



## jcpace (Oct 14, 2004)

*love her, love her*



pedalAZ said:


> So, how is it that everyone posting here has these cool spouses/SO's that ride? My wife hates the sport, hates the people I associate with, and resents me for enjoying it.
> 
> The fact that I am staying healthy and sane merits nothing.


Unfortuately, we don't always see things so clearly in the eyes of others, as it seems with your wife, the woman that loves you. And sometimes its hard to help them to see the treasure that we seek on those damn bikes. Tell her you love her more than biking. MAybe thats a good start. If you can help her see biking as you see it, she may appreciate it more, as she understands the blessing it gives you. I'm sure you have tried to do this many times. All you can do is try. Talk to her about it. She doesnt have to like biking. It would mean a lot to you if she understood you though.

-not a preacher...I've been there; thats all...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

pedalAZ said:


> She absolutely resents every minute I spend on the bike, at the shop, on line, or otherwise associated with cycling, whether mountain or road. She has no interest in the sport whatosever. My son, now 11, who has a decent hardtail, hates MTB, too, because he has crashed few times, and won't go out again.
> 
> Given that one of my two other favorite sports is whitewater kayaking, which may be worse, I have a real situation on my hands here. My other favorite is competitive swimming which she also won't do.
> 
> ...


 Does she have a passion of her own? Everybody has a passion, some just never discover or exploit them for a reason or another. If there is one you know about, it may help her understand yours...


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Can I have one too? I feel so lonely...
> 
> OK, better now.


Dan Gerous you can join this group hug.

My ladyfriend doesn't come on rides with me(sob), but she still cool and at least she understands why I do it even she still thinks I'm crazy. Then again we're both 'crazy' on other fronts (besides coming on MTB rides) and that makes her a keeper.

She understand why I do MTBiking, I understand why she does the crazy things she does... that's cool.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

jonowee said:


> Dan Gerous you can join this group hug.
> 
> My ladyfriend doesn't come on rides with me(sob), but she still cool and at least she understands why I do it even she still thinks I'm crazy. Then again we're both 'crazy' on other fronts (besides coming on MTB rides) and that makes her a keeper.
> 
> She understand why I do MTBiking, I understand why she does the crazy things she does... that's cool.


Many will understand us even if they won't even try a mountain bike once. The most important thing is like you said, understanding your passion and the positive effect it has on you, and on her indirectly.
I don't just love to ride bikes because it's obviously very fun and exciting and good for the health. I could have had the worst week at work, lost my wallet, learned my uncle has a brain tumor, anything bad can happen but when I go ride the hell out of that bike and those damn lungs, heart and muscles, I forget all that, I just feel soooooooo good about myself. It's the best mental health medicine.


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

*She is the Bomb!*

Our dates before married were training for MTB races, she's a former AZ State EXP. champ and we ride together almost all the time road and mtb. Her and my new passion is SS and she can keep up with any of the best of us. Most of all she is my best friend and I like it that way!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Maybe I should get into that SS thing, seems to be a biking-women magnet from what we read here...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*PedalAZ, u r not alone*

Mine doesn't even know how to ride a bike.

She used to complain (still does) about how much time I spent out riding and every time the bills arrive she's all over them to see how much I spent on parts and stuff. I believe that she has realized that cycling for me is more than an expensive hobby and has minimized the complaining but is always watching.

As long as I don't arrive too late or drunk I'll be fine.


----------



## esmundo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Most of you people are lucky*

Below are some conversation between me and my wife

Me: I wanna learn mtnbiking this year, you interested??
My wife: No.
Me: Well, lets just buy a couple of bikes, inexpensive one, give it a try and... even if you don't like it. We can still go out for some casual riding in the park. You really need to exercise.

Agreed and we bought our bikes in May. She ride no more than 5 times. I should have save those money and got myself a better bike.

A few years ago on a ski trip she took a snowboard lesson..
Me: How do you like it? (knowing that she never like to ski so I never ask her accompany me on a day trip)
My wife: Really fun, I like it.
Me (thinking at last something outdoor that interests her): So would you like to do more in the future?
My wife: Yeah, I like it better than skiing, I think I'll keep doing it.
And obviously she gave up again saying that it was fun at the time she was doing it but on a second thought, the learning path is too painful when she falls. 
Well, I said to her you don't have to be a genius to understand 'no pain, no gain'. Even the pros do fall. You want to learn to do something you just have to except the consequences.
Her reply: "Please don't push me."

I wasn't trying to push her to do something she doesn't like. But it seems that nothing interests her. And there is not a single interest that we both can share. I once asked what activity she would like to do, just pick one and I will be doing that with her. Her answer is: sleeping. Lots of times when I want to try something new I'll just got discouraged by her.


----------



## ExSocalMtbr (Aug 7, 2004)

My wife doesn't ride...it's not her thing but she is totally supportive of my addiction. On our trip across the country she let me drag her to every mtn biking destination along the way - Flagstaff, Moab, Fruita, Boulder, Colorado Springs, Taos, and Asheville to name a few. She drove me to the trailheads, including driving off-road all the way up the mountain to drop me off at the start of the South Boundry Trail, and picked me up at the end. I went riding every morning while she hung out with the kid, or took him to a museum or shopping. At home she'll take care of our son while I go mtn biking for the day, or weekend. She'll buy me Gatorade or energy bars or pack a lunch for me before a ride. I can pretty much buy whatever I want as long as I let her know. She's totally awesome and I owe her big time. In a few years our three year old will be able to come with me so she'll have more much needed free time. He's already been to Moab. Check him out on the Slickrock trail!



radair said:


> I'm a little like Warren Miller, a 14-year old trapped in a 47 year old body, except Warren's like 80.
> 
> Anyway, my wife has put up with my childish obsessions with surfing, skateboarding, climbing, biking, skiing, snowboarding, blah, blah for 25 years, including 8 years before we were married. She's always fully supportive of me taking off across the country with friends or alone, buying new stuff, cobbing together bikes from spare parts. This year the whole family did a great trip. She tries almost anything, with or without me pushing her (she never did like ice climbing), and is at least tenaciously competent.
> 
> ...


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

my wife doesnt ride either but totally supports my addiction...sometimes she will TELL me to go for a ride (she knows when i need it better than i do sometimes)...on the other hand we take the family camping (usually to a mtb spot) with the pop up camper (cheap and the kids love it)..its a nice balance, can't wait for my kids to be able to ride (3 yrs and 3 months)..

to you guys who have wives that resent you for what you do, my suggestion is to balance your biking time with them..if they don't like biking they surely like something (shopping, movies, spa, dinner out with friends etc) and take one for the team whenever you can..i start like this, honey why don't you go out with your friends tonight and i'll take care of the kids...believe me it goes a long way, do it whenever you can


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Levels of Cool*

From reading the thread, there seems to be about three levels of cool:

*Real Cool*: Enjoys MTB like you. Goes with you. Rides a lot. Maybe wins races (super-cool!).
*OK Cool*: Lets you ride and accepts it. Maybe rides a couple times.
*Not Cool*: Resents all biking. Any riding you do takes away from the spouse and family

It seems the most cool tend to be younger and single with few responsibilies. Least cool are older with lots of kids to take care of and other responsibilities.

The thread has migrated from examples of the first to the worst. I suspect there's a lot less at the Real Cool catagory.

My wife is at the OK Cool, occasionally bouncing into Not Cool. Once or twice a summer, she'll ride 8 miles with our 3-girl family and the 2 year old in a trailer on the flat asphalt trails around our house to a lake with a play ground for the kides.

We do camping trips and she spends time with the kids in the KOA pool while I explore the Tahoe singletrack. She complains a little but understands. I only bike perhaps 6 hours a day and we still do a lot together. We don't do it anymore because the kids don't like camping (or swimming) as much.

She's mostly cool because when I wanted to buy a new bike she said she saw how much I enjoyed MTB'n and gave pretty quick approval, as long as the $3K+ was properly worked into our finances. She even suggested a family trip to Santa Cruz where I could test ride the only built up shop Heckler I could find in the bay area. She has also spontanously suggested I some day may want to take a week long tour and she'd be fine with it, but don't drag her along.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*sometimes my sweety scares me...*

we are together for 4 years now and she started riding 2 years ago.
but she makes so big efforts that i can not believe it from time to time. well, i think my older sister (2nd pic on the right) has sth. to do with these big ridding efforts of my sweety. my sister ist 29 and has been a cc and road racer since she was 15. but there must be sth. more cause my girlfriend takes even crashes with a smile!   

cheers,
hball


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

*She's just blown it!*

My wife of more years than I can remember has always been cool, shared several motorbike accidents, gone cycle touring with me, even paddled up croc infested rivers with me, but she's just blown it.

Just because I've put my name down on the waiting list for a new Single Speed bike.

She doesn't mind the single speed bit, but because it's a Penny Farthing.....

Should I trade her in? Or should I let her have a piano to shut her up?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

datako said:


> Should I trade her in? Or should I let her have a piano to shut her up?


Trade your wife or the single speed?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> Least cool are older with lots of kids to take care of and other responsibilities.


You need to re-think what you typed. I would hope that a spouse would want to take care of the children, and not just the mom. Taking care of the kids so I can go ride is one of the coolest things that my husband can do! My hubby started mountainbiking while I was pregnant. I got my first mountainbike 4 weeks after the first child and I rode up until 7 month with the second. I've done centuries (paved and dirt), a 24 hour race and one lousey NORBA race. After deciding that racing wasn't for me I still ride 3-5 times a week. Sure my ride time has fluctuated with the ebbs and flows of motherhood, but to rank me according to just that is silly. One of the reasons my time and mileage on the bike might be less is because I'm taking the kids out on the trails instead of paying a sitter to go hammer (although sanity says I must hammer sometimes).










My daughter and I above and below my son.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

screampint said:


> You need to re-think what you typed. I would hope that a spouse would want to take care of the children, and not just the mom. Taking care of the kids so I can go ride is one of the coolest things that my husband can do! My hubby started mountainbiking while I was pregnant. I got my first mountainbike 4 weeks after the first child and I rode up until 7 month with the second. I've done centuries (paved and dirt), a 24 hour race and one lousey NORBA race. After deciding that racing wasn't for me I still ride 3-5 times a week. Sure my ride time has fluctuated with the ebbs and flows of motherhood, but to rank me according to just that is silly. One of the reasons my time and mileage on the bike might be less is because I'm taking the kids out on the trails instead of paying a sitter to go hammer (although sanity says I must hammer sometimes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said screampint... and my wife is 14 years older then I ,and she rides with me all the time, and sometimes rides more then i do.... nothing cooler then that.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*Shame on you...*

posting pics of your wives like this! Do they even know?  Someone should start a website, mtnbikerbabes.com


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*That's what my wife said!*



screampint said:


> You need to re-think what you typed. I would hope that a spouse would want to take care of the children, and not just the mom.


I said "Least cool are older with lots of kids to take care of and other responsibilities." Just like you were pointing out, I was actually trying to suggest there were rational and good reasons some spouses were not cool, not condem anyone. I believe it's no wonder someone's uncool if they're burdened with lots of responsibilities while the other spouse is going out having fun, especially if they have other interests and don't understand.

I usually just try to get a good part of one day on a weekend, and we usually work out some sort of plan because my wife is OK cool and understands.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Shame on *you *for thinking we all have wives!

Here's a picture of my very cool mountainbiking spouse.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Then I would have to point out that it it could be better than you know. Better to have a spouse who is super cool and takes care of the kids than to have one that resents the fact that you are going out and not them. In other words, better to have one that is not selfish. Otherwise you would both be fighting over who stays at home with the kids while the other gets to ride (and/or whatever the other interest is), right? Working through that compromise is the hard part, but rewarding once it's done.

It's best to have your cake and eat it, too! Mountainbikes and kids (not that I would eat my young or anything, but you get my point).


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh, should I mention that my hubby is 5 years older? He was far more into bikes before we met (in a climbing shop). In fact he raced CAT 2 on the road (oops! I let out his roadie secret!), and now he is, indirectly, creating the possibility of riding in more far away places on the other side of the planet.


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Trade your wife or the single speed?


Obviously choice is a dangerous thing 

Wife or this


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

*No Shame*



screampint said:


> Shame on *you *for thinking we all have wives!
> 
> There is no shame in having a wife. I have had the same one for 15 years and it is great
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyHamster (Jun 3, 2004)

*screampint's right*

Compromise is the key. For the folks with spousees who resent their riding, it's likely because they see it as taking time away from your time together, or maybe even jealousy. As another poster mentioned, offer up suggestions of things to do together, and don't give up - sooner or later you'll hit on something. Or compromise some of your time so that your spouse has some free time. Just like riding, relationships take work.

I'm lucky enough to have a husband that introduced me to riding 9 years ago, and we've been hitting the trails together ever since. I've become more addicted than him, and can identify with getting crabby if I don't get my riding fix. We just started road riding together this year, and the only argument we have is about which toy to play with that day.  Yep, I'm very lucky!


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

*Shared passion works*

We chat about bikes and trails when we get up in the morning and late into the evening. Addiction, passion, whatever, it's totally shared, open and honest.

But, what's really cool about my wife is, when she got a "can't pass up on this deal" on a Racer-X, suddenly her rig was better than mine. So I got to upgrade too! And then she encouraged to convert my old hardtail to a SS.

Yow!


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm one of the lucky ones. She started riding with me first on the tandem (from previous relationship) and I got her her own new Kona a year ago. ( and the crash gear) She's learning fast, but is off the mountain bike until our first child arrives in March. 
I'm building her up a Surly cross check to do some road riding after the baby. 

She rules. I'm blessed.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

You and me both - When I tell her I'm planning to go riding, you'd think I just told her I shifted our bank accounts to Switzerland and was abandoning her and the kids to frolic in Mexico... 



pedalAZ said:


> She absolutely resents every minute I spend on the bike, at the shop, on line, or otherwise associated with cycling, whether mountain or road. She has no interest in the sport whatosever. My son, now 11, who has a decent hardtail, hates MTB, too, because he has crashed few times, and won't go out again.
> 
> Given that one of my two other favorite sports is whitewater kayaking, which may be worse, I have a real situation on my hands here. My other favorite is competitive swimming which she also won't do.
> 
> ...


----------



## obaby (Oct 3, 2004)

*we have fun*

we used to race more and now we just get on our bikes and ride. we have the most fun when we are traveling together.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*I had a wife just like that once...*



Drewdane said:


> You and me both - When I tell her I'm planning to go riding, you'd think I just told her I shifted our bank accounts to Switzerland and was abandoning her and the kids to frolic in Mexico...


It's called insecurity and jealous because you are doing something that she can't wont do.

My ex-wife( I'm not telling you to leave your wife or anything) once we were married did not want me to see my friends because she hated the... strange she only hated them after we were married not before. She also forced me t osell my drums which I have been playing since the age of 8. It was the hardest thing I could do. She said I didnt have to play anymore because I am married now and I dont need to look for any little **** groupies out in the crowd anymore... What the hell does that have to do with playing my drums???
I stayed with her for 4 years and then I had had enough and had to leave her. 
She said if I left her she'd make my life a living hell, which she has successfully done since 96 up until last august when she was re-married. 
Anyway my current other half is ver ysupportive in my drumming, cycling whatever i want to do... and i'm not letting her go because my next one might be another nightmare waiting to be unconvered... actually there wouldn't be a next one , only meanuingful overnight relationships


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

wickerman1 said:


> It's called insecurity and jealous because you are doing something that she can't wont do.
> 
> My ex-wife( I'm not telling you to leave your wife or anything) once we were married did not want me to see my friends because she hated the... strange she only hated them after we were married not before. She also forced me t osell my drums which I have been playing since the age of 8. It was the hardest thing I could do. She said I didnt have to play anymore because I am married now and I dont need to look for any little **** groupies out in the crowd anymore... What the hell does that have to do with playing my drums???
> I stayed with her for 4 years and then I had had enough and had to leave her.
> ...


Yowch! I guess it _could_ always be worse! I'm fortunate in that my wife and I get along for the most part. The biking remains an "issue", but otherwise we're perfectly matched - snarky, antisocial, self-centered slobs who like to bicker.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Royalties, I need royalties! I created the word "snarky" and each time some else uses it they must remit payment of one pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch.

Actually, the word has become an issue in my marriage. "You can't use that word, it doesn't exist!" "Yes, it does, I created it."


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Oh Really?*



screampint said:


> Royalties, I need royalties! I created the word "snarky" and each time some else uses it they must remit payment of one pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch.
> 
> Actually, the word has become an issue in my marriage. "You can't use that word, it doesn't exist!" "Yes, it does, I created it."


From the American heritage Dictionary:

ADJECTIVE: Inflected forms: snark·i·er, snark·i·est
Slang Irritable or short-tempered; irascible. 
ETYMOLOGY: From dialectal snark, to nag, from snark, snork, to snore, snort, from Dutch and Low German snorken, of imitative origin. 
OTHER FORMS: snarki·ly -ADVERB

Note the Etymology in particular, lady!

Tell you what: once I reach my target weight (I'm on a diet right now), I'll eat a pint of Ben & Jerry's HBC (it's my favorite flavor as well) and dedicate it to you. OK?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ah Ha! That's exactly what I've been looking for. I didn't think it would be in the dictionary so I never looked it up. Ammo in my homefront war! I'll get my pint by betting him that it isn't in the dictionary...

Thanks!

HBC must be the favorite for the snarky folks.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

*Not married but....*

My GF is very cool. Understands why my MTB cost more than my car. If she knows I'm planning a MTB trip she'll make snacks for the ride, make sure I get my sunscreen on, get me out the door if I'm being lazy, etc...

She isn't into riding with me, doesn't want to slow me down. Former college athlete (vollyball) she is up for hiking, swimming, likes the spinning class we're going to and will do most other activities where she doesn't feel she's competing with me.

If you get a chance, you must go out with a european girl. They are far lower maintenance than american girls in my experience. They let guys be guys and just expect a little attention. They don't try to 'fix' (aka emasculate) you. And they also don't pig out and get fat when they're in a long term relationship.

Sorry, no bike pics like the rest of you. Here is one from the club though, I'm the shaved head guy, ignore my strange friends.

<img height=800 width=600 src="http://home.comcast.net/~stmeans/B-day2_054.jpg"</a>


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

My wife is cool not only because she rides a mountain bike, but because she's not scared of spiders. Or pirana (which she caught with a string, hook, and hunk of meat.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay my wife absolutely HATES this picture! (tee heee) It was taken only 3 weeks after giving birth to my youngest daughter... I think it's pretty awesome she would even do the 20+ mile ride.

If she finds out I posted it I'm gonna be in BIG trouble.. Ohh wait, I'm headed out to sea on Firday, so I might be safe, for a little while... by the time I get back she may have forgotten about it. ;-)


----------



## jepp (Oct 4, 2004)

My g/f is so cool! We use to ride together until she changed her career and now to pre-med school. I thought she was going to give me a guilt trip after I bought another bike, but her response made me feel very lucky to haver her. She said, "you can have any hobbies, ride on weekends and buy bikes (3 right now), as long as that hobby doesn't involve cheating." Yes! She's a keeper. She's not even jealous when I keep polishing my already polished frames, or when I call in the middle of my ride describing the breathtaking view... while she's studying for her exam. Oh yeah, she helps me clean my scratches after crashes. How cool is that?


----------



## rbart4506 (Dec 22, 2003)

*My Spouse....*

How cool is my spouse??

She's the best...

She's as crazy about this sport as I am. It's nice being able to come home with new bikes parts and not get roasted because I bought them. Our problem is that we always want to one up each other on the upgrades. It makes for a fun winter of planning and buying.

We spend all the ride season tackling the trails together and motivating each other to try new things. This past summer we got married and when it came time to discuss the honeymoon it wasn't even a question of it would revolve around mountain biking. The main question was where to go and for how long.

Our friends and family all think we are nuts because of how much cycling is part of our lives. It seems everything revolves around cycling and as the years go by it even become more of a part of our lives. We started riding together for fun and to spend time together and now we do it because.....Well because at times you could say it is us.....

Rich


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*With a nickname like TurboB!tch?*

She rides, skis and, at least, loves to sit on the beach while I surf. Likes small sports cars (refuses to drive an automatic and wouldn't be caugh dead in an SUV!), does not spend money on cloths and jewelry, like to travel and is more artistic than most professional decorators. Yeah, she's cool.

Been together for 30 years counting 4 years of dating so there is no reason to change now.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool….she's the best.

Because of her we moved to a country that has real mountains and because of that we got married.

The first picture is of our honeymoon the rest are just some shot’s from the past year.


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

*She's a keeper!*

I'm a lucky man to have found her. I know because friends often introduce her as, "She puts up with Neal."  So young when we met, her 19 and me 24. 16 years later, we're still loving it together! She followed me into hiking and now biking, I think just to be there with me. She fusses a bit about it, but gets out there and rides! She supported my racing bug the past few years. Now it's my turn to be her pit-crew! I really enjoy seeing her enjoying riding, especailly with her friends!

She's a keeper!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Not quite as down as some of the other SOs but pretty damn good. Let's me ride, supports my riding, doesn't harass me too much when I buy bike stuff but won't ride the nice Trek I bought her more than once a year. She is a very patient bike widow most of the time. Course it helps that I do alot of house work, all the cooking, bla,bla,bla. She and the tyke are coming to camp with me for a race this weekend which will be a first (for them) and I'm looking forward to their presence.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Uzzi said:


> Very cool&#8230;.she's the best.
> 
> Because of her we moved to a country that has real mountains and because of that we got married.
> 
> The first picture is of our honeymoon the rest are just some shot's from the past year.


You lucky boy!, you got to spend your honeymoon at TransAlp. Well it looks like the TransAlp race plate.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

My wife is the best. Our honeymoon was 1/2 mtb, 1/2 pampering in Banff, AB. She had a really nasty crash on that trip and got right back up for more. In about 5 years she's already well seasoned in "This is my last bike....honestly!". She did her first triathlon last summer and is letting me know she needs a new FS XC bike this next spring. I remember that first mtb ride when she didn't even know to shift gears! Now she's a 24 hr race team mate. Life is good with her for sure.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 18, 2004)

*My wife is something special*

Before we were married I told my wife that there was, "I want to go for a ride" which meant that if there was something else important going on that I could skip the ride and there was "I need to go for a ride" which meant please don't try to tell me not to go because then no one is going to be happy. She understood completely and still does.
Since then she has taken up road riding herself. This might not sound like too big a deal but she has severe exercise induced asthma. If she starts to breathe hard it turns into a wheezing festival like you've never heard. This hasn't stopped her from completing multiple centuries. She'll go through a lot of inhlaers but she gets the job done. She still thinks that this will keep her from mountain biking but I wouldn't be surprised if some day she's out on the trails with me.
She's been on my pit crew at 12 and 24 hour races and actually thinks it's fun to work at these events. I think she gets less sleep at the 24 hour races than I do.
Just to top it all off she surprises me a with Curtlo frame as an anniversery present this year! What more could you ask for?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

We are getting married at the Sea Otter in 2005... how cool is that?


----------



## Shockee (Jan 16, 2004)

*loving it*

My wife is, like so many here, pretty cool!

Our summer vacation: 1st, 2 weeks in France following the Tour and riding. Next, 2 days after returning, we packed up the mtn bikes for a few days at Whistler and Mt Washington.

I have heard how many wives are just plain awful, so consider yourself lucky if she's cool.


----------



## drumbum (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone have any shots of their kids riding?

(No, im not a child molester...Ive just seen some pretty cool shots of kids hitting insanely technical stuff in the past)


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Another great wife here:*

Have to sort through the photo's one of these days and get one up of her riding. I was lucky enough to have had her put up with my self-destructive & irresponsible bad years in NYC, my flaky college days, and now my cycling obsession. She did know what she was getting into since the day we met, freshman year, when I was hasseling her about the freshman dorm payphone - I needed to call a friend to meet up for some street/freestyle riding!

Two weeks ago she played a pivotal role at the 24HOA at McDowell Park race outside of Phoenix. My buddy and I did a duo, and she'd be there after every lap handing me a bowl of soup, pizza, pasta, cookies, chips, gummi bears - whatever we had, and it was always JUST RIGHT! Not to mention the race at Crested Butte this summer where it topped out at maybe 55 degrees, and rained 1/2 the time. She was there handing off a fresh bottle each lap - always cheery and a welcome relief from the agony! After 20 or so races this season, I owe her BIG TIME! We'll be doing more snow shoeing and 'boarding this winter with the dog, and next year I won't suck down so much time on my selfish pursuits.

Funny, she's a strong cyclist and runner, but would rather be out on the trails on foot as she likes to take things in at a more reasonable pace. We've had some great times cycling together and I hope next year I'll remember to ride with her too! The road bike has hope indeed....!


----------



## bikegeek67 (Jul 29, 2004)

Here is a shot of my cool wife at the end of the Porcupine Rim trail. Even after a nasty endo, still gets some air.


----------



## bock (Jan 21, 2004)

*Another lucky one*

I'm fortunate to have a wife who is my riding buddy, training partner, adventure racing teammate, and best friend. In a 48-hour race this year when I wasn't feeling so good, she towed me up multiple hills on the bike.

There are good marriages and bad ones. Having experienced both makes me appreciate my current situation even more.

bock


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

I’m finally getting around to responding this post. My wife and I will celebrate 15 years of marriage next year. 2 kids 13, & 11 years old, lots of up and downs. When we first met she was the athlete and I was 40 pounds heavier (fatter) then I am now. She has been real supportive of my riding and racing. Last racing season she decided to do some races with me…. she won every race she entered with the exception d-ville where she got second! She is one of those gifted athletes. She will stop exercising for a year then ride for 2 weeks and be in great shape. She is fearless on the downhill, which means she crashes a A LOT…. not fun to ride with her when that happens. Here are some pic’s from the 2003 race season,
1.	Notice the blood on the knee after the Northstar Race
2.	2. Podium Pic Northstar
3.	D-ville Podium


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I've created a monster....


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> It's kind of hard to describe how cool my wife is. She puts up with me and my silly purchases and ranting of bikes, where I'd build this trail or that trail as we're on a hike through the woods(gotta do that when you have a baby), and having mulitple bikes(her and I). Biking honeymoon to Tsali. First road trip to the Black Hills for some singletrack goodness. On a whim trips to Colorady for the same. Yep, my SO rocks my world alright.


I wonder where the second picture was taken - it looks pretty kool!!!


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

<narlus> said:


> well i think she's pretty cool. the boys have chewed up pretty much of all her riding time for the past 4-5 years, but she did do a DH race just before we left ireland, and as the kids get older she'll be back on and shreddin' it.


Where do you guys usually ride (race)?


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn, this thread makes me want a wife.


----------



## stinkypete (Dec 1, 2004)

*She doesn't ride...but makes up for it!*

We've been together six years and got married last July 10. While I tried to get her into mountain biking (I even bought her a full sus dbr) she couldn't stand not being the best since she's super competitive.

She got over that quickly, went back to running, and for a wedding present, bought me a fully tricked out Santa Cruz Blur, XTR Disc and FOX 100 RLT....yeah, she knows how to get into my pants for sure!!

No excuse not to ride now when the woman buys you the bike of your dreams!


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

radair said:


> I'm a little like Warren Miller, a 14-year old trapped in a 47 year old body, except Warren's like 80.
> 
> Anyway, my wife has put up with my childish obsessions with surfing, skateboarding, climbing, biking, skiing, snowboarding, blah, blah for 25 years, including 8 years before we were married. She's always fully supportive of me taking off across the country with friends or alone, buying new stuff, cobbing together bikes from spare parts. This year the whole family did a great trip. She tries almost anything, with or without me pushing her (she never did like ice climbing), and is at least tenaciously competent.
> 
> ...


Hi Radair, 
I hope you don't mind if I ask you how tall is your wife and what size Juliana she's riding. I am going to get my petite (4'11") wife a small Juliana but I am curious whether a medium size will do for her with a 50mm stem on it.
My wife rides only occasionally since she's riding a hardtail. I just hope that she'll ride more once she got the Juliana.
However if she don't then my daughter may grow bigger and later a small size will be too small for her...
I am trying to hit two birds with one stone here so I am seeking your opinion on this sizing issue...
Thanks a lot for your advice...Cheers...


----------



## TwoBikes (Nov 24, 2004)

While my wife does not ride bikes with me any more, she's still the coolest around. She now plays soccer 2-3 times a week while I manage 2-3 rides a week. We do all this with a four year old son that goes everywhere with us that we take turns watching while the other one plays.

Another reason she's the coolest: two months ago she went to the bike shop with me to pick up a new tube and tire. While there I asked about the price of a 2004 Epic - after I got the answer, she said "why not buy it". 

That with all the talking about bikes, buying stuff for bikes, and bike related trips she's had to endure over the past 11 years makes her a keeper for sure.


----------



## cxp (Nov 15, 2004)

*Nice Posts...*

I'm really impressed by the folks taking the time to speak so highly of their SO's and their accomplishments. It's cool that so many of you appreciate your woman's involvement or support of your sport. I'm a pretty hard core rider myself, so maybe one day I'll be reading about myself on this post!!


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> When I first met her, she had never rode a mountain bike. Lot's of patience and many crashes later, she can keep up with me and my friends. (Faster than some of them).


It will be one year in March that I have been with my GF. Her Newly put togeather MTB is hiding the gerage for her on Christmas day. Peaced togeather personlay by me along with Betty Boop grafix. She has no clue I have one for her it is a total surprise.

Johnny do you or any one else have some pacific sugestion on how to get your GF involed so she learns like or love riding as much as all of boys do???

I love it when some one brings up this subject about Girl friends and Wifves who ride also.I need some infromation from some of you sessoned pros.

Thanks


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Mine sucks.

I can't ride with her any more.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

Joseph-da-trog said:


> It will be one year in March that I have been with my GF. Her Newly put togeather MTB is hiding the gerage for her on Christmas day. Peaced togeather personlay by me along with Betty Boop grafix. She has no clue I have one for her it is a total surprise.
> 
> Johnny do you or any one else have some pacific sugestion on how to get your GF involed so she learns like or love riding as much as all of boys do???
> 
> ...


When my husband, (boyfriend at that time) introduced me to MTB 4 years ago, he let me borrow his friend's full suspension mountain bike. I rode it in the woods and I liked it, so he bought me a GT ZAKAR hard-tail (thinking that this bike will never limit my abilities, huh).

Well, I did not like riding that bike that much because we were riding on trails full of rocks and roots and my butt hurt from being constantly kicked by the seat, and at first I did not have any pads so I had bruises on my legs from constantly being hit by pedals. Open face helmet did not help either - once when I crashed I hit my face on a rock. Because of all the reasons mentioned above, I used to walk over technical sections a lot.

But, I think what kept me riding was my husband's patients and his willingness to help me with advices, explain and teach me how to ride on sections that I had difficulties with. He would take time with me and show me how to go over rocks, how to go down a hill, how to do small jumps and so on. He did not just assume that I know how to ride - he did not leave me alone - he either stopped and waited for me or followed me to make sure that I was doing fine. We even went racing same year a few times where I bent my handle bar, broke the headset, and racked the front rim attempting a double jump.

That was the time for a new bike.

A year later I got Specialized BH COMP Edition, which was upgraded over time and heavily modified to fit my needs (by the way hubby - I think I need new front shocks and could you please upgrade the rear linkage to be able to fit a shock that would allow 8 inches of travel&#8230

So again, teach, explain and help to select the components and the set up of the bike - the selection of the right components will give her more confidence of riding, and the right setup is critical here as well. Get out onto the trails and show by example how to do things - start small and work your way up. 
By the way, in general, women are more afraid to hurt themselves - so get her kneepads, elbow pads, and a full face helmet right away before she injures herself (recommend 661, I hate fox pads - they come off at crash).

And, do not scare your girl at first, but explain her how to crash - on my opinion, don't try to brace yourself as you fall - but try to roll to absorb the energy. Throwing hands out to stop yourself may cause hand, wrist, arm injuries.

I hope this helps


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

*Take your Time*

Take your time with her, encourage her, ride with her, ride behind her, wait for her, make it fun for her. Let her pick the ride! My wife was a real natural and went on to be a former state champ, but that was a few years ago. I used to coach her by riding behind her and talk her through sections and explain how to ride through them, it works well and she feels you are sticking it out with her and value her learning. Don't do what I did at first and expect her to want or even need the same stuff that I did, be it pedals, shocks, shorts, jerseys or what ever. Let her pick out stuff and she will have her own identity and it will be her idea. If she wants to run flat pedals, let her after awhile she will be asking for the new clipless, stuff like that will really help. My wife is my best friend and I would pick her to ride with over anyone else and typically I'm either by myself or riding with her. Again take your time and you will have a forever riding partner.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Joseph-da-trog said:


> I love it when some one brings up this subject about Girl friends and Wifves who ride also.I need some infromation from some of you sessoned pros.
> 
> Thanks


There have been some good threads on this in the women's lounge.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=29980 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=38640 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=49734 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=60553

Or come on by and ask us, we are nice, won't bite, and can give you a woman's perspective on riding. 

Well, we bite when taunted. Other than that, we are nice.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*ultra cool*

So I wanted a 67 convertible ... father's day gift
So I saw an MGB on ebay ... she said "you'll regret it, if you don't buy it ... but do it in my name" 

After many miles together, for the birth of my fourth daughter (and many Christmases to come) she says buy the Blur....

We'll she puts up with the mess - car parts, what garage ?, car & bike magazines everywhere, drinking and riding buddies and the fact that I have between 10 and 15 projects going at any time. (and it took 3 months to redo the kitchen ...)

Last time she rode with me? 6 months preggers, and daughter N°3 on the back of HER bike!!

Best thing going ... we talk all the time about anything.

Still has one fault ... not yet a MTNBiker but she starting to get the gleam in her eye.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

pedalAZ said:


> So, how is it that everyone posting here has these cool spouses/SO's that ride? My wife hates the sport, hates the people I associate with, and resents me for enjoying it.


I did divorce ones, and it is not painful at all. 

My second wife does not ride much, nor does she climb much, nor does she box, or lift weights, but she joins me every now and on, (with great success, I should say, she is a natural athlete, and that is somehow mildly annoying), and respects my life - and I do return the favor (even if it means an occasional night at the opera... brrrr... the horror... )


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*She's Supa Cool!*

E and I met in the Arizona Mountaineering Club and hit it off as travelling, hiking and climbing partners.

I took a couple of wrong paths on the introduction to biking:


First ride was an intermediate trail on a borrowed Cannondale HT with a racer-boy seat. 
Too many "I think this trail is pretty easy" trips that turned into deathmarches for her. 
Our initial group rides were with a local group of hardcore riders, no real beginner rides. She suffered a lot through them. 
 What I learned was how to pick better trails, to be patient with someone who was new and learning, and that she was definitely the one for me.

So now after 4 years of marriage, a beater Marin FS, a custom pink Juliana, a SS named "Menstrual Cycle" and now 8 months of pregnancy - she can't stand not being able to ride! Supposedly I get to take the next nine months off and she gets to ride. Sounds fair, eh?

My wife rules!

Scott


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*NOw that's actually cool!*

and the picture too!

See you in Fruita... when the Ice age ends...


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*But daddy did!*

Sarah...

She thinks she's so cool! And she doesnt need a bike to prove it. Sarah actually doesnt ride at all but scours the web for pitures of cool places and riders that look sort of like her. She is really just a poser euro trash beach babe!

(I meant nothing against you europeans)


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*I'll tell ya what...*

That Beeeaaaatch can ride... but I still think Marta is better! She is the one who can't ever see the line but still look s the best when it's all over...

This is Tim and Marta back in the day... I miss those days... I miss you... I'm sad now... maybe it's the snow!

I hope your store is busier than mine!

Nest Out!

See you in April and thanks for the broken frame!


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

*Thank you Very much*



vcyclist said:


> Take your time with her, encourage her, ride with her, ride behind her, wait for her, make it fun for her. Let her pick the ride! My wife was a real natural and went on to be a former state champ, but that was a few years ago. I used to coach her by riding behind her and talk her through sections and explain how to ride through them, it works well and she feels you are sticking it out with her and value her learning. Don't do what I did at first and expect her to want or even need the same stuff that I did, be it pedals, shocks, shorts, jerseys or what ever. Let her pick out stuff and she will have her own identity and it will be her idea. If she wants to run flat pedals, let her after awhile she will be asking for the new clipless, stuff like that will really help. My wife is my best friend and I would pick her to ride with over anyone else and typically I'm either by myself or riding with her. Again take your time and you will have a forever riding partner.


That it! This is the kida info i was looking for. I have reed so much stuff that Impy has forwarded me and this one too, I have a good idea were to start now with all the infromaiton Intimadator,Vcyclist, and of course Impy have suggested to me. I Thank you all very much.

The first thing that comes to mind is to rent or barrow a Tandom and go on lengthly road ride with some hills so she can feel the speed and learn how to use the leaning techniques. Then I will let her tell me when and were she wants to ride her MTB.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Over the Edge said:


> Sarah...
> 
> She thinks she's so cool! And she doesnt need a bike to prove it. Sarah actually doesnt ride at all but scours the web for pitures of cool places and riders that look sort of like her. She is really just a poser euro trash beach babe!
> 
> (I meant nothing against you europeans)


Uh-oh, I think you're going to pay dearly for that one, Tony....er Troy.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You are so dead!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Over the Edge said:


> Nothing I dread more than being another post among the drivel


or being off topic ... yeah but its gooood drivel


----------

